# Evolution Sports | Winter Driving | PIAA Silicone Wipers & Promotion



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2003)

*In the continued pursuit of offering the best products for the most enjoyable driving experience, Evolution Sports is proud to offer PIAA Silicone Wipers.*
PIAA offer a new clarity of vision - the Super Silicone Wiper. From the initial design process to extensive laboratory testing under the harshest conditions, this blade outperforms every other blade currently on the market. 
— The Super Silicone Wiper Blade secures a wider field of vision in inclement weather, ensuring greater visibility.
— The Super Silicone Wiper Blade offers better resistance to all climates - heat, ozone, ultra-violet, and wear - clearly out performing the industry standard.
— Super Silicone coating removes squeak and drag, regardless of the shape of the windshield, providing greater comfort for both driver and passenger.
— The Super Silicone Wiper Blade maintains a sharp, clean edge, even after 230,000 operations.
*We personally tested these wiper blades for over 1 year in the Pacific Northwest, before offering these to our customers.
Truly the best wiper “system” we have ever used!*








*Super Silicone* - Straight








*Super Sporza* – same blade as the Super Silicone with the addition of the Airfoil Spoiler








*Super Silicone* – Curved








*Click Here to be directed to the PIAA Silicone Wiper Section of our website.*
Click Here to be directed to the PIAA website to confirm the correct Silicone Wipers for your specific vehicle.
Or you can also measure your current wipers to compare.
(Note - models with Aero Wipers, will not be able to utilize PIAA Silicone Wipers unless the wiper arms are replaced with the standard design.)
*In Addition – PIAA is currently offering a special promotion when purchasing a Set of Silicone Wiper Blades.*

When you purchase a set of PIAA Silicone Wiper Blades you are eligible to receive a *FREE LED Flashlight/Keychain*. 
_Please click the photo of the flashlight above for more details or to complete the redemption forms._
This promotion is only being offered for a limited time, so don’t hesitate to purchase and complete the Free LED Flashlight/Keychain redemption.
*We welcome your order any questions you may have on the PIAA Silicone Wipers or any of the other high quality products we offer via our website or telephone.*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2003)

*Re: Evolution Sports | Winter Driving | PIAA Silicone Wipers & Promotion ([email protected])*

Makes a Great Holiday Gift! http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 
(and a good way to present these to a significant other is this - "You know I really care about you and wanted to get you something that would make sure you were safe in inclement weather" - 
allowing you to give a car gift and not get in trouble







)


----------

